# استفسار



## mahm00ud (28 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ... 
كنت عايز اعرف هل نظام الرشاشات يجب توصيله على مجموعه مضخات منفصله عن عساكر الحريق ام من الممكن دمجهم ؟؟


----------



## شيخ الحارة (1 مايو 2016)

يتم دمج الرشاشات مع الكبائن و الحنفيات و يؤخذ في الاعتبار التدفق اللازم و الضغط المناسب .


----------



## شيخ الحارة (1 مايو 2016)

كذلك يتم تركيب مجموعة محابس Zone Control Vlave حسب تقسيم الرشاشات إلى زونات .


----------

